# Is This Normal?



## danny240 (May 19, 2014)

Hello! I have some relatively new juvenile RB piranhas (around 3 inches). The first 8 days I had them, they were very, very skittish, always hiding and were very picky on food. After the 8 days they were allot more comfortable, swimming around and not hiding, and wouldnt even swim away when I went right up to the tank. They ate mostly anything I gave them, and even ate thawed out silversides from my hand. I was happy to see they were getting more comfortable with their environment.

I did my first water change in the tank, and it seemed like it petrified them. They all stayed together at the bottom and one even started to stay on its side on the bottom (I read this is normal when very stressed/scared). Once I was all done cleaning the tank (I use the python tube) and everything was good and ready, they all turned extremely skittish again. They are always hiding again now, and won't eat much of what I give them. I can't even go near the tank now without them all darting away and hiding. It's like I'm back to square one.

Is this normal? Is there a way I can overcome this?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds normal. Piranha are a lot more timid than people realize. I had some larger pygo's and they would splash water out of the tank when I walked by cause they would get spooked.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, this is completely normal. As stated, piranha's are relatively skittish fish, especially juvenile red bellies. As time goes by and they grow more, it will lessen. They will always hide during water changes though.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

they will get to the point where you will have to push them away with your cleaning wand, and you will be more nervous of them than they will be of you


----------

